# Sling family, meet Charlie!



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Charlie is our 8 week old female chocolate Labrador, she adores the girls and (if I can train her right) will be my gun dog.

She is extremely smart and has lots of spunk, so I think she will be the perfect addition to the island made family.

Oh......and she's desperately cute!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh she's a good girl! Itll be a joy watching her grow up.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh man.. Shane, she is a dandy. You just can't beat a lab for an all around dog. They will do it all!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful companion


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice!!! We got a puppy a couple months ago and they are so much fun. You've got a new best friend!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

She’s a doll Shane. Congratulations


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

That is a sweet little pup!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Beautiful pup buddy gd luck hope she works well for you 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Sweet pup! Congrats buddy!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Beautiful little pup Shane, she is adorable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

She is a beauty,chocolates are the best  sorry i thought she was a boy dog on IG,lol.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice pup Shane what’s getting chewed up first lol your stuff or the wife’s


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

She's a great looking lab 
We always took game birds and simply wrapped them in barbed wire for the puppies to play with, so they could learn to retrieve and not bite into them. They learn not to bite into them on their own this way. Just throw the birds for them and play fetch


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice looking doggo  those labs are smart, sometimes too smart for their own good lol


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

she'll make a great hunting dog training her will be fun and go by quick


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Reed Lukens said:


> She's a great looking lab
> We always took game birds and simply wrapped them in barbed wire for the puppies to play with, so they could learn to retrieve and not bite into them. They learn not to bite into them on their own this way. Just throw the birds for them and play fetch


Not needed with most labs, they are very soft mouthed. Unless they get spurred. We used to take a bunch of game bird feathers and roll them up tight in a piece of gunnysack with the pheasant tail feathers sticking out of the back end. Makes a nice training dummy.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I LOVE Labs!!

Yours is simply ADOGABLE!!

Please check often for ticks.

...on the dog, too...






THWACK!


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Blue eyes!

Cute!


----------

